# Plane "Red Diamond" No. V2 Masback Hardware Company



## Dusty but not rusty (Aug 3, 2010)

This is my first post! I aquired this plane and have had a hard time finding anything about the Mashback Hardware Company (ie: catalogs, etc.) The plane looks alot like a Stanley #4. Thanks for any info.


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

any pics??:thumbsup:


----------

